# Mathews LX fully loaded for sale



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a Mathews LX bow fully loaded and ready to go for sale. Here is a kill I made with it in 2008.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LE_t_4BDg8I&feature=email


----------



## duckslyer91 (Jun 21, 2010)

How much?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

The prize is $0. I'll take it!


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Litte-bit you must be a little-bit of a Obama fan, free??? I'm not sure what I want for it looking for someone interested to make me an offer.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

*A little more info.*

I am looking to upgrade but I am a little reluctant to make on offer on something I can't visualize. Could you add a little description. Is this a bare bones bow or does it have a rest, a sight, stabilzer, etcc. Also the brand names of such add ons. Maybe even a pic.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll post pics tonight and give all details, I'll sell it either way I can strip it and use the sites etc on my other bow or sell it as is. I put new Spot-Hog sites on it last year, 6 pin they are awesome.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Man I just saw the Obama comment there cpthook. That was a low blow. Sounds like maybe your bow lines up with Obama's aproach. "Make someone pay for something without giving up all the details." 
Just joking with you of corse.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

cpthook said:


> Hey Litte-bit you must be a little-bit of a Obama fan, free??? I'm not sure what I want for it looking for someone interested to make me an offer.


haha.. he said it.. but everyone else was thinkin it... :wink:


----------

